# Betta Show Blues



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

Off to the show they were sent. To this wonderful Betta event. I have nowhere to vent cause I spent my last cent. Now how are my Bettas fairing? Are they doing a good job flaring? All these questions I'm airing and hope I'm not erring. The hair on my head I am tearing and what comes out of my mouth is swearing. I couldn't be there so I'm stuck pulling hair wondering where oh where are my Bettas in the standings! Should I have sent him instead or kept that one and bred. Oh woe is me I am confused in the head.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2013)

That is a pretty betta. I hope that they are doing well at the Betta show. Where is the show this year? Maybe someone from here can get to the show and see how your bettas are doing.


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

It was in Alvarado, Texas. The 29th and 30th. I didn't do too bad. My Blue and Black Orchid Crowntails got first and second in Iridescent CT male class. I don't know why they re-classed the Black Orchid. He should have gone in the Patterned CT male class but maybe there weren't enough CT's entered and they grouped them together. Anyway they took Best of Variety and Reserve Best of Variety. A second place in Multi-colored Halfmoon (Karen took first of coarse) several other second and third places. I usually send a lot more entries but after managing that motel in Branson last year I didn't have as many spawns grownout to send any more than 17. Last fall I was sending up to 60 Bettas to the shows. Money is a big conscern right now too. This cold weather is making my Aquabid sales really slow and the sales I'm getting I'm having to delay shipping due to the cold. I just need to reseal the four 30 gallon tanks that leaked after the last time I moved to put spawns in and make room for more.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2013)

Congrats on the win. At least they did well. I am very glad that they did well in the show.


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

Thank you Angelclown. I'm fairly pleased with my placements. Now I need to decide on a bigger wall to put all the plaques and ribbons on. I'm running out of room on the wall they are on now.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2013)

You're welcome Chard56. Have you ever considered placing your ribbons on the other walls, having ribbons all over your place? For trophies, you could build a nice shelf for them all.


----------

